
Google quietly changes the world again - shmichael
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9143523/Mike_Elgan_Google_quietly_changes_the_world_again?taxonomyId=169&pageNumber=1
======
donaldc
I'm not convinced that computerworld is right about this. Generally, world-
changing developments take such magazines by surprise.

------
aditya
Yeah, uh. Companies like Socialight (<http://socialight.com>) have been doing
this for years. Admittedly google has a higher chance of succeeding given
their already popular maps application, but it isn't world changing...

------
tjic
People have been talking about "augmented reality" for years.

I'm usually a cynic about "a big thing is going to happen soon" puff pieces
... but I'm convinced.

This time it's for real.

Exciting times!

------
johnl
That's pretty neat that Google keeps poking around with different concepts
without a "profit source" behind it. Normal business school analysis would
require a internal rate of return before starting.

~~~
jamaicahest
The profit source is the user generated content. Free content = $$

